# Your 2005-6 Luvabulls



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/luvabulls_0506.html


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Here's a nice palate-cleanser (love the stripper names, too):

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/dance/mavs_dancers.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Are our cheerleaders really "Right Way" material? Thank you, ScottMay.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Isn't someone going to insert a tasteless Luv-a-Bulls DNA joke?


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

Why do I fall for this every year?

The bodies may be good, but they
are all butt-ugly!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Let's trade Courtney and the worse first round pick to Dallas for Jordan


http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/courtney_0506.html

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/dance/mavs_dancer_bio_jordan.html

Heck let's trade Chandler for Jordan....

I know, I know, the salaries don't work.....


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ztect said:


> Let's trade Courtney and the worse first round pick to Dallas for Jordan
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/courtney_0506.html
> ...


Same offensive production though!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Isn't someone going to insert a tasteless Luv-a-Bulls DNA joke?


You mean like nicknaming them the "Missing Y Chromosome Dancers?"


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ztect said:


> Let's trade Courtney and the worse first round pick to Dallas for Jordan
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/courtney_0506.html
> ...


Hell, let's just trade all the Luvabulls for her. Man, is she something else.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Release the hounds !


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, that Kenya is, uh, pretty good looking.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah

Kenya and Danielle is pretty much it 

The rest of them have heads on them like beaten favourites


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I like Shanon, though that's probably not her best pic


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I like Shanon, though that's probably not her best pic


I know Shanon, actually. We went to DePaul together (see my avatar & her profile) and she dated a buddy of mine for a while. She is very very attractive in person. An all-around great person too. Very nice and a 4.0 student.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Surely when you look at her, you not really wondering what her grades are.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Here's a nice palate-cleanser (love the stripper names, too):
> 
> http://www.nba.com/mavericks/dance/mavs_dancers.html


why are the mavs dancers SO much hotter?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> why are the mavs dancers SO much hotter?


I think it's time that the Bulls forgot about dance skills. You can teach dance skills but you can't teach hottness and that's a trait they are lacking, especially in comparison to Dallas. Man, it's like an army of babes.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ndistops said:


> I think it's time that the Bulls forgot about dance skills. You can teach dance skills but you can't teach hottness and that's a trait they are lacking, especially in comparison to Dallas. Man, it's like an army of babes.


Check out PHX, Miami, and Houston (kind of a weird mix of mediocre and smoking hot chicks and one dead ringer for Ashlee Simpson, below) when you have a chance.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

some people say that 90% of beautiful women are in the south. maybe that really is true.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I have to say that the hottest dance team definitely has to be in houston.

With regards to our luvabulls, I'm a big Dinna fan. I went to school with her and she's got a really terrific personality. Didn't know her all that well but she definitely seemed to be really INTERESTING. The pictures don't do her justice. Probably the best dancer I've ever seen.

But I could see some serious fantasy trades with the Rockets' dance team.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Check out PHX, Miami, and Houston (kind of a weird mix of mediocre and smoking hot chicks and one dead ringer for Ashlee Simpson, below) when you have a chance.





*Goes Leslie Phillips on your arse*


"Ding, dong........"


----------

